# Jonathon Foster Torture Truth of Texas Masons



## Blake Bowden (Feb 22, 2013)

Blame Freemasons for anal sex, black magic, child slaves, crack, scientology, torture, etc..

[video=youtube;jJX0T8lg1YI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJX0T8lg1YI[/video]

What an idiot.


----------



## sands67 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh my... I couldn't listen after 3 minutes. You are right Brother Blake. He is an idiot!


----------



## crono782 (Feb 22, 2013)

Eh, that guy is straight crazy. Psychopathic. I say it's transference. He's the one with those dark, psycho thoughts and is just redirecting, hah.


----------



## JJones (Feb 22, 2013)

Uh...huh...

He seems legit...he's wearing a tie after all. :huh:


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 22, 2013)

Man, you Texas Masons are crazy!! Also, why is it you are all CEOs? Why did we, in Oklahoma, not get that perk too?


----------



## crono782 (Feb 22, 2013)

If y'all all rode horses to work, you might be!


----------



## jvarnell (Feb 22, 2013)

All I have to say is WT.....


----------



## widows son (Feb 22, 2013)

I think he needs to lay off the pipe.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 22, 2013)

We should spend more money on renovating the Grand Lodge of Texas.  

We should pay enough dues to keep from spending all of our time (though this appears to be in dispute) raising money to keep the doors open at our local lodges.

And last, but certainly not least, we should hire a better advertising agency to promote masonic videos.

I think!

:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 23, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> Blame Freemasons for anal sex, black magic, child slaves, crack, scientology, torture, etc..



I always wondered where that stuff came from- who knew?  :wink:


----------



## DJGurkins (Feb 25, 2013)

Another youtube wannabe false profit. OOps Prophet. Oh I was probably right the first time.


----------



## Rick Clifton (Mar 24, 2013)

That guy is Crazy as a Schitt House Rat!

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH1vWdqSivQ&list=UULqDuRsewO9zQRBoWPv7GEQ&index=78
[/URL]


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Apr 27, 2013)

He said throat cut across? Is he talking about an EA? 
OK, jokes aside, this guy must have some major schizophrenia though. I've never heard of such crazy accusations!

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## URSA (Apr 27, 2013)

This guy is slightly cukoo...

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 27, 2013)

Ghee!  Wonder what he thinks of the neighbors ... and that suspicious woman pushing that baby carriage.

OR is it?


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 27, 2013)

Brent Heilman said:


> Man, you Texas Masons are crazy!! Also, why is it you are all CEOs? Why did we, in Oklahoma, not get that perk too?



Come on brother!  Not all these Texas masons have "bid-ness" ties with Oklahoma.   A few of them actually work for a living.


But I don't have an ax to grind in this border war.

Once upon a time I entered a bar in Hugo with two fellows from Texas.  They proceeded to get into a John Wayne-Lee Marvin brawl with the locals.  After a while the bartender asked why I wasn't in the fray helping my Texas friends.  

I told him I had no particular interest in this fray.  Mostly I was just a visiting Cajun boy looking for a cold mug and a friendly face.  That I had gotten the cold mug but that his face really wasn't that friendly.  But, judging from the surrounding, he would do for the moment.

And, yes, I do ascribe to the philosophy that discression is the better part of valor.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Txmason (Apr 27, 2013)

@jwhoff

I'm very good with advertising and mass communications. How could we start a campaign of sorts? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 28, 2013)

Second thought TxMason ... let's make it a full length movie and put it on SHOWTIME EXTREME!


----------



## Billy Jones (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow this guy is out there!! Lol!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance (Jun 2, 2013)

Billy Jones said:


> Wow this guy is out there!! Lol!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Say, about Saturn, or maybe Neptune? Just sayin'.....


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 4, 2013)

I hear Pluto has left the solar system.  Could be he hitched a ride.


----------



## dew_time (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow.. I had no idea you could weld with jumper cables.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time (Jun 4, 2013)

He said ALL NFL teams have a satanic.. somethig to make them win. If that is true then how come my team hasn't one a superbowl in years?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 19, 2013)

Hmmm...I realize I'm still very new to the Brotherhood...but....I definately haven't been instructed in this part of Masonry yet. Nor have I seen any  children or crackheads or welding tools at the Lodge. But of course, if someone says it then it must be true, right? We should stop him from revealing our secrets 
/sarcasm

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time (Jun 19, 2013)

BrianMcMLG said:


> Hmmm...I realize I'm still very new to the Brotherhood...but....I definately haven't been instructed in this part of Masonry yet. Nor have I seen any  children or crackheads or welding tools at the Lodge. But of course, if someone says it then it must be true, right? We should stop him from revealing our secrets
> /sarcasm
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Did you check under the folding chairs?

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 19, 2013)

dew_time said:


> Did you check under the folding chairs?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696



Darn, the one place I didn't look

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 19, 2013)

dalinkou said:


> Why is it, that every single time that someone announces themselves as "Ambassador of The Lord Jesus", that the message reveals the man to be a complete jackass?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Probably because according to scripture, Jesus never wanted anyone to be his "Ambassador." That makes those who claim to be such jackasses by default, on the basis that they have no idea what they think they're talking about. It's just like how when non-Masons claim to know all of the secrets of sacrificing children, promoting slavery, homosexual sex, alien invasions, and world takeovers. I find amusing, although we should pity these people for they know not what they are truly saying and doing. Before announcing themselves as the Ambassador of Lord Jesus, they should first find out what the message of Jesus was. This would decrease the diarrhea of the mouth that they so quickly attribute to thier service to the Lord. I could say I have a message from the Lord to tell the world that grass is pink and water is a solid...but I would be jackass.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time (Jun 19, 2013)

BrianMcMLG said:


> Darn, the one place I didn't look
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



That's where the best keep masonic secrets are, lol.

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## dew_time (Jun 19, 2013)

dalinkou said:


> Why is it, that every single time that someone announces themselves as "Ambassador of The Lord Jesus", that the message reveals the man to be a complete jackass?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Self proclaimed ambassadors of Jesus and God usually are slightly off kilter.
I think this is the same guy that is responsable for 9 out 10 anti masonic web sites too. 

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## jimbo (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow!  Best laugh I've had all week.  Thanks for posting!

Jimmy


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## newkid18 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just went on YouTube I saw it that is to funny my brother but what's gets me how can I woman be a mason? So obviously  this guy is freaking delusional 

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------

